# going old, old, old school



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm looking to build the most primitive and natural rod and reel I can. No graphic or glass, just wood and wire with a leather grip. Not sure what I'll do for a reel. I may even try wrapping wire guides with more wire or leather. I of course don't expect this to perform well at all, just want to build it for shits and giggles. Anyone ever done anything like this? So something more substantial than a coke can with a safety pin, but without using modern materials.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

what about using bamboo for the pole?


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Primitive Rods*

My Dad(with my 'grunt' work) made such rods in the far distance past.

Like the poster suggests, use bamboo. I have used hickory. Put guides on both sides. You'll need them to correct bending. Use cotton thread to wrap guides on with. Rawhide or cord for the handle and fore grip. Wet before wrapping and it will shrink when dry(like iron).

Use an old Thumbbuster reel with cotton or linen line. Shop around because they seem to get more dear and valuable when they find that you're looking for one..

Get some good carbon steel wire (bailing wire is good) and a pair of pliers and make your own guides.

Buy some old plugs and hang the whole thing on the wall. MHO

Let's get Primitive. JMHO C2


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't think you are going to find "greenheart" or "lancewood" like they use to use but you can find bamboo. Find some old , broken rods and strip the guides. use mason twine or such for reel seat. wrap guides with some old Dacron fishing line or equivalent . Shop yard sales for reel. Use waterproof glue for guide wraps.


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

my grandpa used to do this in hawaii, with bamboo rods and sail twine for ulua. he lost more than he caught, but back then strikes were common. now days, if you get one hit you're STOKED.

i have no idea how he used it, or what he used for a reel, and unfortunately the time has come where he can't tell you either. a lot of wisdom is passing on, i'm happy that someone has a rekindled interest in it.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Interesting idea. Post some pics when it's done.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Do a search on Hawaii Hang Bait


----------



## PoBenda (Sep 6, 2010)

wit one ho tako ah!?!? mean da kine old style ways! i've heard of how they used to do it, but never seen it before. what you have to ask yourself is, are you man enough to pull up a 50# plus ulua with that beast. thanks bruddah Don!!!


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/OLD SCHOOL ROD/

6 foot Cane-Bamboo? this has plenty of guts! no seat ,I picked up coasters for the reel. GIANT TIP!


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

The old heavers were made from Calcutta, bamboo has thin walls


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

dawgfsh said:


> The old heavers were made from Calcutta, bamboo has thin walls


Wrong....do your homework. Tonkin bamboo is almost solid and is what all the high $$ bamboo rods are made from.


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

Mostly all the bamboo ulua rods I got from my Grandfather here in Hawaii were made from Calcutta........make that all of them, I think.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Don't know about the "high dollar rods", but the old heavers from NC were made from Calcutta. The old guys would buy them in bundles then pick the best ones for Drum rods.

Got one hanging in my hall with 2 guides an a tip, Pflueger Capital reel, an dacron line. :fishing:


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Calcutta = Surf,and Drum rods. A friend gave me his grandads rod used on Portsmouth Is. ages ago. Tonkin= fly rods. I don't think many were made during Vietnam.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

wasnt thinking about surf rods.....lol


Only knew tonkin cause it makes great arrows


----------

